# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  ممكن فلاشة الصيني f100

## جاك العراق

ممكن فلاشة الصيني f100 وهذه معلومات الجهاز على بوكس الدراجون والجهاز من النوع السبريد   
 Initializing...
 DA_LIB_VER_4.3.6.8
 It is sensing the pinout fast...
 D-=8  D+=6
 Searching commport...please wait...
 Connecting...
 Spd USB-to-Serial=COM12
 Connected...sending boot...
 FDL test...OK
 ArmBootMode: 6600700500005A00_00
 Wait for init Commzero Security Engine...
 Done.
 Loading bootloader...
 Done.
 Changing baudrate...
 Set baudrate to 921600 is ok
 Reading phone HW info...
 Read info is done.
 CPU: SC6600L3      Flash: NOR_K5N6433ATM
 setting the Flash Parameters...
 Settings have been completed!
 Reading FileSystem info...
 File System Ver: 0A
 ------Auto Format Address-------
 Start=0x007B0000
 Size =0x00050000
 Read FS info...done

----------


## tarekassali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nono1965

بارك الله بيك اخي

----------


## legeendaryxxx

مشكورررررررررررر

----------

